# Original rules of Schutzhund?



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

So I know there was a reed stick, attack on handler, vertical wall.... anyone have the original or "old school" rules handy? Maybe I'll start my own governing body, start trialing per the original rules, and start awarding SchH titles again since now there all IPO lol.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I already got another helper lined up to start "Amerikanischschutzhund"

Seriously need the original rulebook.... anyone?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

You seen Jim Engel's take on this? pretty cool I thought.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> You seen Jim Engel's take on this? pretty cool I thought.


About starting an american sport and getting away from SV & company? Yeah, thats where this idea was born lol


----------



## Kristin Muntz (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you have a year that you're shooting for or are you going back pre-1970?

The wayback machine (internet archive) is where I'll look but I need a goalpost 

http://web.archive.org/web/20010304183238/http://www.bigskyschutzhund.bizland.com/ob-hist1.htm


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Kristin Muntz said:


> Do you have a year that you're shooting for or are you going back pre-1970?
> 
> The wayback machine (internet archive) is where I'll look but I need a goalpost
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20010304183238/http://www.bigskyschutzhund.bizland.com/ob-hist1.htm


No idea. How far back can I go?


----------



## Kristin Muntz (Jul 3, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> No idea. How far back can I go?


Depends on if someone has uploaded old sch usa magazines somewhere. The older you target, the smaller the needle and the bigger the haystack. Mid 1990s is probably best guess at this point, looks like that's when Sch moved to IPO?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Kristin Muntz said:


> Depends on if someone has uploaded old sch usa magazines somewhere. The older you target, the smaller the needle and the bigger the haystack. Mid 1990s is probably best guess at this point, looks like that's when Sch moved to IPO?


I'd love to have the original, first draft rules from whenever the first person scribbled them down on a napkin.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> I'd love to have the original, first draft rules from whenever the first person scribbled them down on a napkin.


would be interesting for sure, but keep in mind I am sure refining and improving did happen along the way that was productive as well...


----------



## Kristin Muntz (Jul 3, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> I'd love to have the original, first draft rules from whenever the first person scribbled them down on a napkin.


I bet Bob Scott has that napkin somewhere.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kristin Muntz said:


> I bet Bob Scott has that napkin somewhere.


+1


----------



## Kristin Muntz (Jul 3, 2012)

A place to start: 
http://web.archive.org/web/20011021024252/http://dvgamerica.com/newttlrg.html
This is the DVG america site from Oct 2001 - Most of the Sch/IPO sites prior to that time frame appear to need you to 'mail in' for the rule book. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Love it, bring back the 12 Blinds, the water rescue, object guard and attack under gunfire, and crawl recall.

Mark


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mark Horne said:


> Love it, bring back the 12 Blinds, the water rescue, object guard and attack under gunfire, and crawl recall.


Sounds like Campagne to me!


----------



## Barbara Gullett (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a copy of the North American NASA Trial Regulations from July 1976.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Not the Rules but appropriate video for the conversation. Looks a lot like KNPV, notice the full suit. I sorta wonder if this video is actually Schutzhund as the title of it says. If it is, it sure has changed and look at that prong collar on that Dobermann those bunch of meanies I'm gonna call the SPCA on them. LOL! 

http://youtu.be/NsBi0PehfAM


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kristin Muntz said:


> I bet Bob Scott has that napkin somewhere.



:-o *DAMN! *I sure wish someone would have told me how important the napkin was before I got that nasty sinus infection.8-[


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Kristin Muntz said:


> I bet Bob Scott has that napkin somewhere.


Made from papyrus


----------



## Kristin Muntz (Jul 3, 2012)

Barbara Gullett said:


> I have a copy of the North American NASA Trial Regulations from July 1976.


Do you have any interest in digitizing it? For posterity's sake \\/


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Barbara Gullett said:


> I have a copy of the North American NASA Trial Regulations from July 1976.


 
Would really like to see it, if it can be digitized... or at least scanned and posted to view online...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Eric Read said:


> Made from papyrus


to rough!

As for the early schutzhund I've net seen any actual rules but there are a few videso form the 30s era. 
The dog's didn't impress me but that could be a lot of the training. 
One book I have comments on Schutzhund once having the scailing wall, the object protection routine an the attack out of the blind.
IMO these have all been dropped form the sport simply because of the show people controlling things and their dogs, in general, cant handler the pressure. Thus follows the stick hit.
Money will always rule when it comes to dog sports.


----------

